# (Merged) Trade brewing?



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Trade brewing?*

Ok just pure speculation here, but here is what Nash was doing at the Rocky Mtn revue, accoring to Jason Quick & the O-Live Blog.



> The Oregonian's Jason Quick told me Nash pulled Cheeks out of the building for about 20 minutes. When Cheeks returned, Quick asked him what was going on, and the coach appeared flustered and hemed and hawed his way through a non-answer.
> 
> Quick thinks something is brewing, and he doesn't think it has anything to do with New Jersey. I'm trying to get the scoop, but Nash has reportedly been asked by owner Paul Allen to not be so forthright with the media, according to Quick.


Whatever it MAY be, I have no idea.

Nash did sit by Danny Ainge and Larry Bird on FRI for much of the 1st game though.....

:laugh: Who knows.........


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Blog: Something in the works?*

From the Blazers' Blog:



> GM John Nash was on talking on his wireless device for much of the first half. For most of the second half, he appeared to be using the text-messaging capability on his phone, perhaps in an attempt to not speak aloud about a potential trade?
> 
> The Oregonian's Jason Quick told me Nash pulled Cheeks out of the building for about 20 minutes. When Cheeks returned, Quick asked him what was going on, and the coach appeared flustered and hemed and hawed his way through a non-answer.
> 
> Quick thinks something is brewing, and he doesn't think it has anything to do with New Jersey. I'm trying to get the scoop, but Nash has reportedly been asked by owner Paul Allen to not be so forthright with the media, according to Quick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm...sometimes I sense that the "media" here feels the blazers are being quiet with them..and sometimes I think the media just doesn't dig deep enough..

but it'd be nice if SOMETHING happened..

maybe Cheeks was told "darius isn't signing" or "Darius IS signing"..

or maybe "Man, what the hell is our luck with injuries? Frahm, Ha, Teflair and VIktor Newman are all injured.."


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

What could it be?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I tell you, Darius Rice bears watching further though, I actually hoped that POR had picked him up in the 2nd round & was quite happy to see him on the summer league roster. The guy can shoot the lights out. Unfortunately, he played on a MIA team that gave him ZERO help in that department. He is the type of player who could really benefit from a good PG. 

I think he could be a very good complementary player. Taking that role filled by Wesley Person last year. I hope he sticks with POR.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kidd to Seattle
Allen to Portland
SAR to Jersey


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> the coach appeared flustered and hemed and hawed his way through a non-answer.


That's par for the course with Cheeks.



> Nash has reportedly been asked by owner Paul Allen to not be so forthright with the media, according to Quick.


Typical quick... Does Quick really expect us to believe reclusive Paul Allen is telling him how Nash should behave, or even that he has any sources close enough to Allen that actually trust him with such info?

Dan


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Kidd to Seattle
> Allen to Portland
> SAR to Jersey


What if NJ demanded Telfair, as well - would you do it? (Or, if they included the Washington pick to us in that scenario?)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> What if NJ demanded Telfair, as well - would you do it? (Or, if they included the Washington pick to us in that scenario?)


I'd do it if they included the pick.

I'd definitely think about it if they wanted Telfair and didn't include the pick.

IF Ray Allen agreed to re-sign with us, I think you'd have to do it.

What about a sign and trade, Darius Miles, Ruben Patterson and next year's #1 pick for Jamal Crawford and somebody. (Curry?)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> What if NJ demanded Telfair, as well - would you do it? (Or, if they included the Washington pick to us in that scenario?)


So I was thinking about this, and I wonder...CAN Telfair be traded right now? 

Since Telfair just signed, does that mean there's some sort of a moratorium where he can't be traded for 90 days or something?

Or could he be dealt immediately?

I'm not sure of the rule. I really can't recall a time where this has ever happened.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Telfair signed, which means he can't be traded until mid-December. That bein said, we wouldn't trade him anyway imho.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'm hoping Telfair is NOT included in any deal, and I doubt he would be traded, he's been hailed as an absolute star from the beginning of time by our coach and managment.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Nash working on a deal?.....or maybe we worked out a long-term contract with Miles?... or.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

come on people, the blazers can't trade Telfair...and they won't...

otherwise, Adidas is going to be mad!


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Might as well stop speculating...*

about this trade because if and when it happens it will be with a team never discussed before and possibly involve players never considered before on both teams' parts....although it is fun to speculate, haha.....i just wish they would quit talkin and hurry up and pull the trigger i am getting anxious about this off season


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go with playing gameboy advanced... I heard that Nash LOVES Metroid.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Guys....some thought on all this specualtion!!!*

First off...theres a billion people Nash could be talking to via his cell phone(text messaging)...yu know like family, friends, etc.

Second about 90% of the time we dont hear about trades until they are done or VERY VERY close....so keep that in mind, however the fact we havent heard any legit deals.....that might be a good thing...so hang in there.

my last point is I think everyone (including me) is so anxious to have any blazer action(trade or free agent) that we read into every little thing...so its fun to speculate but lets not go crazy just cause Mo was '' flustered'' and nash was texting someone...lol!

I will say one trade that ive heard tossed around that i like is the Miles/Sar deal for Ray Allen and to be honest i'd even do it for rashard lewis and flip murray...if that works cap wise! Seriously Miles was good but hes gonna be a cancer now if he signs a 1 year deal and we dont need that....we could really use a guy like Lewis at SF who is MUCH better than Miles anyway...flip could backup Da and we would have a nice little team that should make the playoffs and then get some free agents next summer!!!


theres a reason nobody has offered Miles much in a crazy free agent signing period...think about it..I mean cardinal was more pursued than miles....thats not good guys!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I am beginning to think that POR could be angling for Vince Carter.

Carter wants out, he wants to go to NY, but that isn't happening as outside of Marbury, they have nothing else to offer. Looking at TOR roster is they could unload Rose and\or Williams and possibly Murray with him for expiring deals, they would be literally sitting next offseason with a TON of capspace for 05' FA. That coupled with some young players (Qyntel Woods, Travis Outlaw, Sergei Monia, Darius Miles in a S&T?) could seal the deal for TOR.

Carter could be a good fit in POR. FOr sure he will have better talent around him IMO, and an owner & mgmt group commited to putting pieces around him to remain a contender. We could move him to the SF slot, sign a guy like Hassell to back-up DA, and we have Zebo and Theo on the frontline with Dale Davis & Khryapa? backing them up.

Williams, Rose & Carter
for
SAR, Damon, Miles (in a S&T) and Outlaw, maybe the rights to Monia? or a future 1st rounder?

If that was the case, I'd say no to Hassell and look to sign (or trade for a veteran PF, to b\u Zach or a center and then move Dale to b\u PF)

Willaims\Telfair or Rose in a pinch
DA\Rose\Woods
Carter\Ruben\Khryapa
Zebo\Dale
Theo\Stepania or Dale in a pinch

*look to sign a FA PF or C with the MLE

Keon Clark? Greg Ostertag? ( :sour: ) Chris Mihm? Lonny Baxter?
Marcus Fizer? ( :yes: ) Jason Caffey? Vlade Divac? (longshot) LaPhonso Ellis? Lawrence Funderburke? Tom Guggliotta? (does he have anything left?) Erik Dampier? (longshot) Stromile Swift? (another longshot) Donnel Harvey?

You get the point, we are tyalking a b\u PF or (maybe) C here.

Regardless of the scenario above, ot wouldn't surprise me if POR was angling for Vince Carter.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*carter! no thxs*

carter is injury prone and rose is a chronic loser, and we give up WAY too much...SAR Miles Damon Outlaw and Monia lol lol lol.....you're joking right....sorry not to be rude it just doesnt make sense in my mind


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

No I am not kidding, you severely underate Vince Carter's abilities. He is one of the elite players in the NBA, and one of the few players in the league who can take over a game all by himself. Those type of players are FAR and few between. He is what Nash was categorizing asa "premier" player, without a doubt. 

As for giving up too much, I hardly think so. Carter is 27 years old (Ray Allen BTW is 29). Injury prone? He played 73 games last year. He carries a 23.8 pts\game scoring average while shooting a respectable 44.7%. I think Carter is much maligned, and on a BETTER team would be a much better and more efficient player. IMO, he hasn't had much support in TOR. 

You act like SAR, Miles & Outlaw are huge losses, and quyite frankly they are not. Particularly when you are getting Vince Carter back in return, far from it. 

As for Damon or Monia, again I am purely speculating here, maybe POR doesn't take Rose back, maybe they substitute Davis instead, who knows? The point is POR has the pieces to make a deal for Carter, and IMO I think that is what they are intending to do. and again IMO it would be worth acquiring him.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: carter! no thxs*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> carter is injury prone and rose is a chronic loser, and we give up WAY too much...SAR Miles Damon Outlaw and Monia lol lol lol.....you're joking right....sorry not to be rude it just doesnt make sense in my mind


Scratch Outlaw and Monia off the list(sub it with our 1st next year) and sounds like a good deal. SAR wants out anyway, and if we had Carter, we certainly wouldn't need Miles would we. He may be injury prone, but he's VINCE CARTER, not Darius Miles, not SAR, a player who doesn't want to be here anyway.

As a side note, the fact that Cheeks looked flustered leads me to believe it could have been more of an unsettling trade...like trading Zach Randolph for example. Cheeks should be really excited if we could move SAR and Miles for Carter.(it could also be that Damon Stoudamire is involved)

I've also heard the rumor of Zach to the bucs for Micheal Redd. Hmm, not a bad deal if we can hold on to SAR...but I really like Zach and his inside game!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, I've been proposing the SAR for Lewis + deal for awhile. The Soncis get to keep Allen, but also become more more balanced inside-outside. Same goes for Portland.

But another rumor I've heard is Zach Randolph for Micheal Redd...now these guys are about the same age, and if we keep SAR, our team would become much more balanced.


If Miles becomes a 'cancer' because he only gets a 5.5 mil contract, we don't want his *** anyway.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

where did you all hear about this rumored deal ??????


----------



## zebraman2 (Mar 17, 2004)

I know $2.6m isn't enough for Miles, but I hope Riley and Wade can persuade him enough to consider playing in Miami. I hear he is likely to leave anyway. Is it true that the Blazers are considering letting him walk? I hear he was in Miami recently...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zebraman2</b>!
> I know $2.6m isn't enough for Miles, but I hope Riley and Wade can persuade him enough to consider playing in Miami. I hear he is likely to leave anyway. Is it true that the Blazers are considering letting him walk? I hear he was in Miami recently...


if he gets an offer above what the Blazers want (probably 8-9 million..which in a nutshell, he can't) they might not re-sign him this year. If he gets an offer for 2.6, the Blazers can just sign their already higher than 2.6 qualifying offer (iirc) and he's ours for next season. Can't be traded, et all.

Darius thinks he's worth more, and the Blazers are playing it smart. Telling Darius "go get an offer, and we'll match it". But he's not getting any offers for a couple of reasons. The moneys gone, and teams aren't willing to put their money out there for 15 days, knowing that the Blazers would match it.

So, Darius is between a rock and a hard place. He wants the money, but no one is offering it to him. He thinks he's worth more, and the Blazer say "prove it" because they hold all the cards. It's probably not the nicest way to negotiate with their own free agent, but they don't want to be grossly overpaying a player like Memphis, Goldens State and Phoenix did. 

But the media here isn't worth bird cage liner, and since the Blazers aren't doing anything, they're obviously "pissing off" Darius.

Darius has to know that next year the free agent class is a lot better, so he'll either need to sign now and be secure, or play his *** off and deserve a bigger contract (which the Blazers still could go higher than, because they have his bird rights...if he wanted to stay). Because if he thinks just because he's an UFA next year he'll get major money, he's in for a surprise. The class next year is much better, and he's really not shown that he can be a consistent player.

Oh sure, we have fans who basically think Darius will be some "stud" next year, but reality has shown that Darius hasn't really made the leap to the next level yet. 

So it's highly unlikely he's going to Miami for the money they have.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Guys....some thought on all this specualtion!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> theres a reason nobody has offered Miles much in a crazy free agent signing period...think about it..I mean cardinal was more pursued than miles....thats not good guys!


Speaking of reading too much into things...

Look, it could very well be that the reason nobody has made any serious runs at Miles is because he's a restricted FA and that everyone knows the Blazers want him back and have the financial wherewithal to re-sign him no matter what anyone else offers. If you're a GM out there and you like Miles, where's your incentive to pursue him in that situation?

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Those type of players are FAR and few between.


You mean, "few and FAR between".

PBF


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

The blazers wont even consider trading Zbo for Redd , big men who Zachs skills are hard to find


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> The blazers wont even consider trading Zbo for Redd , big men who Zachs skills are hard to find


Not as hard to find as guys who shoot like Michael Redd.

Carlos Boozer approximates Zach's output. Elton Brand is his equal. Duncan, Garnett, Webber, Rasheed... the list goes on and on of big guys who have skills at or above the level of Zach Randolph.

Compare that to Michael Redd's shooting: he's in a much smaller group of players in the NBA.

I'm not sure that Michael Redd is moving Zach over, but it's not because of the scarcity of their skills.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> The blazers wont even consider trading Zbo for Redd , big men who Zachs skills are hard to find



Well if you get a chance to get Redd you do it for the right deal. He is approaching Ray Allen stats and is younger. You then go out and extend his contract to keep him here.

Zach for Redd thread 



Q Rich
Age = 24
Height = 6'-5"
FG% = 41.1% 
3FG% = 35.0%
FT% = 71%
A = 1.4
S = 0.79


Derek Anderson
Age = 30 in July
Height = 6'-5"
FG% = 41.3% 
3FG% = 33.8%
FT% = 85.7%
A = 3.7
S = 1.27


Paul Pierce
Age = 27 in Oct
Height = 6'-6"
FG% = 43.2% 
3FG% = 35.6%
FT% = 78.9%
A = 3.6
S = 1.79


Ray Allen
Age = 29 in July
Height = 6'-5"
FG% = 44.8% 
3FG% = 40.1%
FT% = 88.5%
A = 4.0
S = 1.27


Michael Redd
Age = 25 in August
Height = 6'-6"
FG% = 45.7% 
3FG% = 40.5%
FT% = 83.8%
A = 1.7
S = 0.95


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Especially if you could pawn off Ruben Pattersen in the deal as well.

Zach, Ruben and Dickau

for

Joe Smith & Michael Redd

starting SG is solved

b\u PF is solved

Ruben is gone


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Portland trades: PF Zach Randolph (20.1 ppg, 10.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 37.9 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
C Vladimir Stepania (2.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Michael Redd (21.7 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 2.3 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PF Joe Smith (10.9 ppg, 8.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.9 ppg, -3.7 rpg, and -1.2 apg. 

Milwaukee trades: SG Michael Redd (21.7 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 2.3 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PF Joe Smith (10.9 ppg, 8.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
Milwaukee receives: PF Zach Randolph (20.1 ppg, 10.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 73 games) 
C Vladimir Stepania (2.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: -2.9 ppg, +3.7 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED



I actually think you need to keep Dicaku as a backup PG
Move Stepania instead.

PG Stoudamire, Telfair, Dickau
SG Redd, DA, **Monia, Frahm?
SF Miles, Woods, Khrayapa
PF Rahim, Smith, Outlaw
C Ratliff, Davis, Sinonovic, **HA

a 3 for 2 and we still have 17 players

Ha and Monia remain overseas taking it down to 15
Frahm may not make the team. Its not guarenteed until fall

I think Sinonovic may be more appealing than Stepania on the roster


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I'd be for a trade like that. Get us the shooter we need, move an extra player (3 for 2), and get back a guy in Smith who's seemingly happy coming off the bench and fairly competent at all 3 front line positions.

Losing Zach would sting, but we'd still have 4 power forwards in SAR, Theo, Dale, and Smith.

I'd be even more in favor if we could include DA and maybe an Outlaw/Woods/Russian for one more expiring contract in return. Clear out as much of our dead wood as possible and justify it as giving them a SG to replace Redd...

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Portland trades: PF Zach Randolph (20.1 ppg, 10.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 37.9 minutes)
> SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes)
> C Vladimir Stepania (2.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 10.8 minutes)
> ...


:no: :upset:  

Absoutely horrible deal. Rahim CAN NOT cut it in the west as a power forward. If he is our starting PF, it's all over,and that's not a good thing. All Redd does is shoot, that's it. We already signed a guy who only shoots..Richie Frahm. Zach can do much more. He is one of the best rebounders, espescailly offensive rebounders in the game. He is a good FT shooter, he has a great mid-range game. Almost unstoppable in the post. He WANTS to get better, and with his work ethic he will. Dude is only 22 and we all want to deal him.... Just keep Zach and see what we can get for Rahim.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> 
> I'd be even more in favor if we could include DA and maybe an Outlaw/Woods/Russian for one more expiring contract in return. Clear out as much of our dead wood as possible and justify it as giving them a SG to replace Redd...
> 
> Dan


Why just give them our young talent? Outlaw is going to be good in due time, and trading a Russian would bel ike handing them a 1st round pick for nothing.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: :upset:
> ...


I agree.. I don't think that trade makes us that much better in the long run.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Trading Zach Randolph would be a worse move than trading Jermaine O'neal, you have a guy averaging 20 and 10 in the first year of starting for a guy who can shoot..... and that's seemingly it. That's why players don't like to play in Portland, because the fans are always quick to want to trade. Shareef has shown NOTHING since becoming a Blazer, so I think it is pre-mature to say he could start for the Blazers. Sure he was a 20 and 8 guy up until Portland but this is a different team than any other team he's played on.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I absolutely would do this deal.

People like to bag on how baddly SHareef played in portland...I'll say it right now, that isn't accurate or fair.

His numbers did slip a bit, as he not only was on a new team in a new system, but also had a completely diferent role coming off the bench. Lets take a look real quik like.

In Atlanta
20.1ppg 9.3rpg 2.4apg in 36.9mpg
per 48 minutes
26.15pts 12.1rbs 3.12ast

In Portland
10ppg 4.5rpg 1.5apg in 22.8mpg
per 48 minutes
21.05pts 9.69rbs 3.16asts


Now like I said he was adjusting to a new system, teammates and a new role, but his per 48 #'s really didn't suffer all that much.

Let's look at how, had he been given the time in Portland that he received in Atlanta , his production would have been.

per 36.9 minutes
16.18pts 7.28rbs 2.43asts

And vice Versa
per 22.8 minutes
12.4pts 5.75rbs 1.43asts

So to me his production wasn't as bad as people seem to imply especially considering the circumstances.

If we could pull the above said deal I would be all for it, as I think that given starters minutes and the opportunity to gel into this team Shareefs numbers would not be significantly less enough than Zachs to say no to getting perhaps the best young shooter in the league, who actually is more than just a shooter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Trading Zach Randolph would be a worse move than trading Jermaine O'neal, you have a guy averaging 22 and 10 in the first year of starting for a guy who can shoot..... and that's seemingly it. That's why players don't like to play in Portland, because the fans are always quick to want to trade. Shareef has shown NOTHING since becoming a Blazer, so I think it is pre-mature to say he could start for the Blazers. Sure he was a 20 and 8 guy up until Portland but this is a different team than any other team he's played on.


I agree, We finally have our young stud, and fans in Portland are so quick to find somethign wrong with him and try to trade him for some crack-pipe reason. I also agree with Yangsta, the Redd deal doesn't benefit us in the long run.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You guys are completely and utterly underrating Redds talent and ability.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> You guys are completely and utterly underrating Redds talent and ability.


Not really. I've seen the kid play numerous times. I know what he can do. I like him as a player, but his game is limited. He can't really post up his defender and work on the blocks like some 2's can do. He doesn't have a lightning quick first step to get to the hole. As Ed O. likes to say, Michael Redd is a "One Trick Pony" His trick is amazing,but nothing worth trading Zach for. Redd is an All-Star, but this trade just does not help us out. Rahim sucks here. He can't hold onto the ball, he now stops and blabbs to the refs during plays, and his mid-range jumper isn't even close to Zach's level. The percentages will fluctuate even more so in the future because Zach has perfect form and arc while Sar shoots it like a bullet, no margin for error. We would not be that good with Sar starting.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> You guys are completely and utterly underrating Redds talent and ability.


I fully expected to check out some stats and agree with you...but look at this:

Michael Redd's +/- rating is... negative 8.8 per game! 

That's among the worst in the league. 

Milwaukie's effective field goal percentage drops 2.8% when he's on the court. Also, the opponents effective field goal percentage increases by 2.4% when he's on the court.

He's a terribly inefficient player, and it would appear he's not much of a defender either.

We don't need a one dimensional scorer. Not at the expense of a two dimensional scorer/rebounder like Zach.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Man you need to ditch the rose tinted specs. Zach is good, buit he is as mouch if not more of a 1 trick pony than Redd is, and frankly I don't think Redd is a pony at all.

Why would you care if a SG can post up? This is the Era of a legal Zone Defense, as soon a s the SG starts psoting ot goes right to zone "D".

Kinda like a center being able to hit the 3 shouldn't be all that important.

Redd is 6'6" so it's not like he's short.

Also he grabbed 5 rebounds per game which I imagine is pretty well up there for SG's, and he did make the All Star team as a SG, when there are the likes of Pierce, McGrady, Carter, James, Kidd in the East


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Redd didn't have a good year last year, based on what many of us expected. Whether it was the result of additional minutes and/or expectations or merely a bad year is tough to say.

Even if Redd was as good as I thought he was going to be (and still might be) I wouldn't trade Zach for him because the team wouldn't be good enough with SAR and Redd to justify risking trading away Zach (unlike a deal to get Shaq, for example, where the team would have instantly been a contender).

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Man you need to ditch the rose tinted specs. Zach is good, buit he is as mouch if not more of a 1 trick pony than Redd is, and frankly I don't think Redd is a pony at all.
> 
> Why would you care if a SG can post up? This is the Era of a legal Zone Defense, as soon a s the SG starts psoting ot goes right to zone "D".
> ...


I can't get pst the -8.8 plus/minus rating.

That's terrible.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

When did Redd get to be 6'6"? I could've sworn he was shorter than Ray Allen when he broke into the league.

Dan


----------

